# Tiaras/Headbands please girls!!



## twiggy56

I need your best sites for tiaras/headbands...where have the biggest choice? Best prices? etc. 

Any sites for ones you'v had custom made as well...

Im looking for a side band...but will get a tiara if I love it! 

Thanks girls...:flower:


----------



## booflebump

Glitzy Secrets and Liberty in Love are good places to try chick xxx


----------



## twiggy56

ahh you're a star, thanks boofs...your post about your tiara kicked my butt into gear :haha:


----------



## randomxx

what do you think of these??
 



Attached Files:







tiara.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1









tiara 2.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tmr1234

I got mine off good old ebay £25 i think
 



Attached Files:







BAND 1.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## honeybee2

crystalbridalaccessories......or is it crystalacces.....ermm
heres the website...

https://www.crystalbridalaccessories.co.uk/


its where I got mine from xx


----------



## Kirsti

I got mine off ebay! and it is beautiful! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Mines also from ebay and is gorgeous. And will save you a fortune compared to most bridal places xx


----------



## honeybee2

remember most places have sales on now though!


----------



## twiggy56

thanks girls...i think what i'l have to do is to go try ones on in shops so i really know what i want...i will have to put my hair into a side up-do and just get the best idea i can get...

ebay has loads so its just the style i need to decide on i think...

what do you all think would look best with side do? Im tempted to actually just go for a flower? A rose...with some sparkle in it?

ARGH! I just wish i could decide on hair then get it done then just try on a bunch with my hair all done :rofl:


----------



## randomxx

i think a nice rose with sparkle in it would look lovely hun and would really go with your theme xx


----------



## twiggy56

yeah see thats what i think but iv just got this feeling of 'how many opportunities do you get to wear a tiara?!' I should really make the most of feeling like a bride!? If that makes ANY sense :haha:

it would be a side one...but i just feel i should take advantage of the sparkles! :dohh:


----------



## randomxx

Yeah i get what you mean hun, why not do both tiara through the day then switch to the flower for night? xx


----------



## twiggy56

hun thats a BRILLIANT idea! Id not even thought of that!? 

Ok im settled, im getting both, side headband/tiara thing for ceremony and then rose for evening...LOVE it...

ahh what would i do without cha :friends:


----------



## randomxx

no problem hun been looking online and found this dunno if you'll like it but thought i should show you anyway 

https://www.euphoriashop.co.uk/brid...utique-vintage-rose-wedding-headband-2078.htm


----------



## twiggy56

oooh yeah thats the kind of thing im after i think! Im going to try some on...but i love the side ones...

can you tell if thats on a solid band or on an elastic band? I would prefer the solid band ones, proper alice band styles rather than the elasticated ones iykwim?


----------



## booflebump

I've been looking at tiaras today, if you haven't already come across 'Ayedo' then have a look on there, they have a lot of different styles. Also www.tantrumsandtiaras.org :thumbup:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I love the idea of a rose :) The one that someone posted somewhere yesterday was gorgeous x


----------



## randomxx

it looks as though its on a solid band hun x


----------



## twiggy56

ooh i hadnt come across Ayedo! They've got loads! Away to look through them! :happydance:

thank yooou :flower:


----------



## booflebump

You're welcome :kiss: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

thanks so much JA, thats been saved in the favourites!

I actually cant believe how expensive these things are :wacko: Didnt really have anything in the budget for a £120 tiara!! 

Might see if i find a style I like then find the cheaper alternative...


----------



## randomxx

i'll have a look for you as well hun xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Mine was £15 off ebay :blush: 

I don't dare look on any of these links anymore because I know I'll find things I prefer :haha: x


----------



## randomxx

hey hun found this one and its under £40 but they have low stock 

https://www.ebuni.com/bridal-hair-bands/a-rose-in-bloom-hair-band.html

this is £65

https://www.glitzysecrets.com/rose-...medium=ppc&utm_term=2114&utm_campaign=froogle


----------



## booflebump

I would get ideas then search ebay, or see if you can get someone to make you similar? xxx


----------



## twiggy56

omg thank you! thank you! thank you! 

Thats more like it!....its actually exactly what i had in my head!

Ok so i think im going to just go for it?! If its not right I can always sell it on right?

oooh thats got me excited! :happydance:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

It's still £65 but it's gorgeous 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vintage-rose...31?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item3a60afff2f


----------



## randomxx

twigs i just posted another link in that one have a look at it x


----------



## twiggy56

Well funny you say that boofs as I was _just_ about to ask about getting them made...I know honeyb had a bad experience with getting one made but I just wasnt finding anything at the £40 range that was nice!

But that one randoms posted is actually spot on!


----------



## randomxx

yayyy go me :happydance: i'm sooo pleased i've helped xx


----------



## twiggy56

oooh that rose one is gorge as well DAD....its bigger so I duno if i could pull it off though? However i want glitz, you'l understand when you see my dress :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

You totally have! Think im just guna go get it...i LOVE it...and its exactly what im looking for...

im going to need a kick up the bum here but do you think its silly buying it now? When I havent decided on my hair? Im going for what i want hair-accessory wise and probably hair around that...should i be doing it the other way round?!


----------



## randomxx

i don't think its silly at all. If you didnt buy it now and then you couldn't get it would you be disappointed??

your hair can be worked round your tiara xx


----------



## twiggy56

yeah i reckon if i didnt get it now id be gutted if you told me it was ll sold out next week...id be kicking myself! 

Ok so think im going for it...eeeeek!! 

You dont think im daft getting the hair piece first do you?! :wacko: Its just such a big deal im scared now :rofl:


----------



## booflebump

Ooh, that rose is very nice, go for it. If you can't work your hair round it (I'm sure you will) you can always resell on ebay xxx


----------



## randomxx

no i don't think its daft hun, i would go for it as well if i was you especially if you think you will be disappointed by not going for it xx


----------



## Linzi

I got mine in acessorize. It was more of a hairband but as they have a bridal range I guess they'll do accessories too? And not too badly priced either :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs056.snc1/4508_1144132038209_1074733046_655945_6074053_n.jpg 

that was mine came in gold too xx


----------



## twiggy56

ahhh! Ok so im going for it...might do it through paypal though as im not that sure about the site? No one in here has probably used it either to be able to tell me...?

its still £40 id be annoyed if the site was a bum site?


----------



## twiggy56

aww linzi you look gorgeous there!!

Didnt think of Accessorize actually....might have a peek before i order this one...make sure theres nothing similar i can pick up on the high street....


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I bought my tiara before I had a clue about the hair style xx


----------



## randomxx

i've found a voucher code hun try it its pwed0610


----------



## twiggy56

ah damn! Says its invalid...:cry:


----------



## randomxx

uch that's rubbish x


----------



## twiggy56

ahh poop!

Thanks so much for trying though, you're a wee gem! :friends:


----------



## randomxx

your welcome hun, im just glad i found one in your price range xx


----------



## Eala

I got my tiara from https://www.dizatiaras.co.uk/, and would highly recommend her :)

The prices are really reasonable (I think) for the quality and the bespoke service. She also did me a matching necklace :thumbup:

She's in Grangemouth as well, so not too far for you to travel if you wanted to see the kind of things she does "in the flesh" so to speak :)

ETA - I just looked at her latest prices, can I say, things were cheaper 5 and a half years ago :blush: Although I'm somehow chuffed to see that the pic for the style "Lesley" is in fact my tiara! :D


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks hun, going to have a look through that site see if theres anything...as you say its good to see try stuff like this on irl but tbh i just think everythings in shops is out my price range! I *could* spend more on it but tbh i refuse to cause im switching it out for a rose later in the evening reception and I just dont want to spend loads on it for an hour or twos use....

some beautiful stuff at a glance though....there is SO much choice my heads minced!! :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

I cant remember what your dress looks like twigs? Whats it like and Ill help you find one! xx


----------



## twiggy56

Looks like this...


Spoiler
no chance mrs! :img::rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

DAMN!!!!! I thought I got you there! :haha::haha:


----------



## twiggy56

mwhaha, couldnt help myself :haha:


----------



## AP

Mines was £50 from Debenhams. It was by Jon Richards and never on the website. There was loads of gorgeous ones instore, I'd say have a look there x


----------



## AP

twiggy56 said:


> Looks like this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> no chance mrs! :img::rofl:

Pmsl! :rofl:


----------



## randomxx

I knew you wouldn't slip up hun, you never with Abs name

Good try though Honeybee x


----------



## twiggy56

how many of you actually clicked the spoiler button? C'mon, admit it....

JA you know better :haha: Im the queen of stealth! :muaha:


----------



## honeybee2

hahah yes you are twiggles x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:haha: I clicked the spoiler expecting it to say piss off lol xx


----------



## twiggy56

:haha: Thought I might lure a few in with looks '_*like*_'....

Only 7 and a half months to wait guys...:tease:


----------



## randomxx

i know its pointless asking but whats the chances of getting a little hint on what its like? xx


----------



## twiggy56

about the same chance you had of getting abigails name outta me! :haha:


----------



## randomxx

crap x


----------

